

Add Global High Scores to Your iOS Game w/o a server - gpl1
http://www.iostutorial.org/2011/06/17/add-high-scores-to-your-ios-game/

======
pygorex
Add Global High Scores to Your iOS Game using someone else's servers.

FTFY

The title is misleading and disappointing. I was expecting some cutting edge,
peer-to-peer, mobile device storage mechanism. Instead I got a fluff piece for
a cloud storage service. (To be fair the service looks like it could be
useful).

~~~
andrewflnr
That's exactly what I thought, too.

------
rgbrgb
I'd check out Apple's Game Kit stuff, they allow you to do this with their
servers:
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/Networ...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/NetworkingInternet/Conceptual/GameKit_Guide/Introduction/Introduction.html)

------
lazerwalker
Maybe I'm missing something, but what would be the benefit to using this
service to handle leaderboards for your iOS game instead of just baking in
Game Center support and letting Apple take care of keeping your persistent
score data?

~~~
benologist
Two benefits - multi-platform, and more extendable options.

I don't know how much you can extend this example (don't know much about
Parse.com) but there's a whole lot of stuff that you can do with leaderboards
that won't be handled out of the box by most platforms (except mine of course
heh) - things like storing character and level information, screenshots,
replays, etc with the scores, to make them a lot more interesting than a name
and a number.

------
drivebyacct2
"without a server"

"persist to the cloud"

Oh, and depend on a third party service provider for basic data storage
functionality. (Note, what Persist is doing is a cool idea. I just find the
title and implication misleading)

